# Feeling sick



## Rubella

Hello,
How do you say: Are you sick? (Are you feeling sick) in Spanish?

Thanks,


----------



## Idiomático

¿Estás enfermo?  ¿Te sientes enfermo?


----------



## bondia

Rubella said:


> Hello,
> How do you say: Are you sick? (Are you feeling sick) in Spanish?
> 
> Thanks,


 
Are you sick?  ¿Estás enfermo(a)?
Are you feeling sick? ¿Te sientes enfermo(a) indispuesto(a)?


----------



## Txiri

¿Te encuentras mal?


----------



## SheilaCrosby

Or if it's nausea specifically, ¿estas provocad@? ¿tienes nausea?


----------



## bondia

SheilaCrosby said:


> Or if it's nausea specifically, ¿estas provocad@? ¿tienes nausea?


 
I've never heard _provocado_ used in this sense. I had thought of translating "do you feel sick" as ¿_tienes ganas de vomitar_? or ¿_tienes nauseas_? but _provocado_ intrigues me!


----------



## Zulini

Hola: de acuerdo con bondia.
En Chile diríamos: ¿estás enferm@?, ¿te sientes mal?


----------



## SheilaCrosby

_Provocado_ is what my Canarian husband says.  I have no idea if it's used elsewhere.


----------



## bondia

SheilaCrosby said:


> _Provocado_ is what my Canarian husband says. I have no idea if it's used elsewhere.


 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Rubella

Thank you all for this,

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sí, también puede significar: _¿Estás mareado/a?_


----------



## Guayete05

Sí, soy canario y aquí se usa mucho lo de "provocado" para "sentir ganas de vomitar". No sé si será influencia de otros países latinoamericanos o un portuguesismo, tan común en las expresiones canarias. Bueno, en cuanto al uso de "sick": hay que tener en cuenta que, especialmente en inglés británico, se usa bastante con el sentido de sentir náuseas. No sé muy bien si se usa de esa manera también en el inglés de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Alodu

Bueno aqui en Mexico se dice ¿ estas enfermo? *o* ¿te sientes mal?

saludos!


----------



## bondia

Guayete05 said:


> Sí, soy canario y aquí se usa mucho lo de "provocado" para "sentir ganas de vomitar". No sé si será influencia de otros países latinoamericanos o un portuguesismo, tan común en las expresiones canarias. Bueno, en cuanto al uso de "sick": hay que tener en cuenta que, especialmente en inglés británico, se usa bastante con el sentido de sentir náuseas. No sé muy bien si se usa de esa manera también en el inglés de Estados Unidos.


 
Si, en BE "to feel sick" es tener ganas de vomitar. "To feel ill" es encontrarse enfermo/indispuesto


----------



## Guayete05

Una pregunta, es que no lo sé: en México o en Chile cuando dicen "¿estás enfermo?" ¿se puede dar a entender que estás preguntando específicamente si la persona siente náuseas o, simplemente preguntas si la persona no se siente bien?


----------



## Guayete05

Sé que algunas preguntas pueden parecer estúpidas, pero no lo son. Me imagino que "te sientes enfermo" significaría básicamente si no te encuentras bien, pero, mi duda sería ¿es también la principal expresión o la más corriente para preguntar si alguien tiene deseos de vomitar? (en el español de América Latina).

¿O, simplemente, se estaba traduciendo la expresión del inglés americano? Porque la persona que inició el hilo procede de Islandia, y no sé qué tipo de inglés estaba usando o a qué sentido se refería cuando inició la pregunta.


----------



## Alodu

Hola Guayete05

Aqui en Mexico cuando preguntamos "¿te sientes enfermo?" nos podemos referir al estado de salud de la persona si en dado caso no esta bien, ya sea que tenga nauseas o esté proximo a vomitar o cualquier otro malestar.

Por ejemplo si te veo agitado o anormal te puedo preguntar ¿*te sientes enfermo? o ¿estas enfermo?*


----------



## ETcallHome

Hola Guayete,

en México la pregunta ¿te sientes enfermo? puede utilizarse en los dos casos (bienestar en general y naúseas). Sin embargo, una pregunta más común 
para el caso de las naúseas sería ¿te sientes bien/mal? ¿quieres vomitar?


----------



## bondia

Guayete05 said:


> Sé que algunas preguntas pueden parecer estúpidas, pero no lo son. Me imagino que "te sientes enfermo" significaría básicamente si no te encuentras bien, pero, mi duda sería ¿es también la principal expresión o la más corriente para preguntar si alguien tiene deseos de vomitar? (en el español de América Latina).
> 
> ¿O, simplemente, se estaba traduciendo la expresión del inglés americano? Porque la persona que inició el hilo procede de Islandia, y no sé qué tipo de inglés estaba usando o a qué sentido se refería cuando inició la pregunta.


 
Yo no veo ninguna pregunta estúpida.. 
A ver si Rubella nos explica a qué tipo de inglés se refiere


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Rubella said:


> Hello,
> How do you say: Are you sick? (Are you feeling sick) in Spanish?
> 
> Thanks,


 
No soy especialista en inglés, pero, IMHO, esto significa: ¿Te sientes mareado? ¿Tienes ganas de vomitar?

¿Te sientes/estás enfermo? yo lo diría: Are you feeling ill?

And where is the asker from so far?


----------



## bondia

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No soy especialista en inglés, pero, IMHO, esto significa: ¿Te sientes mareado? ¿Tienes ganas de vomitar? Yes, in BE. (see post #14)
> 
> ¿Te sientes/estás enfermo? yo lo diría: Are you feeling ill? Yes, in BE. (see post #14)
> 
> And where is the asker from so far?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues ya está: servida, Rubella.


----------



## Guayete05

A todos, gracias por sus comentarios sobre el sentido de la expresión en castellano de América.

Ahora, me sigue quedando una duda. Sé que "sick" en inglés americano, es, básicamente "enfermo", en sentido general. Sin embargo, creo que también se podría usar con el sentido de tener náuseas ¿o no? 

Si yo preguntara en inglés en Estados Unidos "Are you feeling sick?" ¿se entendería que pregunto por qué cosa? (enfermo en general / con ganas de vomitar)

Tal vez estoy siendo demasiado pesado... espero que no.


----------



## Guayete05

Me parece que Rubella ya se fue a dormir, y yo ahora mismo también, que por esta parte del mundo ya no son horas... (para estar despierto) je, je... bueno, espero recibir algún que otro comentario.


----------



## Zulini

Volviendo al tema original: en Chile ¿estás enfermo? o ¿te sientes mal? corresponde a preguntar si alguien está enfermo de cualquier cosa.
Lo otro se preguntaría específicamente: ¿tienes náuseas?, ¿estás mareado?, ¿tienes ganas de vomitar?


----------



## Guayete05

Gracias por volver al tema original. 

And can anyone answer regarding the use of the English expression anywhere except in Britain?


----------



## Mirlo

Zulini said:


> Volviendo al tema original: en Chile ¿estás enfermo? o ¿te sientes mal? corresponde a preguntar si alguien está enfermo de cualquier cosa.
> Lo otro se preguntaría específicamente: ¿tienes náuseas?, ¿estás mareado?, ¿tienes ganas de vomitar?


 
De acuerdo, en Panamá también..


----------



## Rubella

Hello everyone.

As you can see in my native language I´m from Iceland and my English is not perfect.
I just started to learn Spanish on my own at home so I don´t understand all your answers. I have been trying to translate some of them and pleace correct me if I´m wrong but I feel like Guayete05 thinks my question is stupid. If that is the case I´m sorry for that.
I was just trying to ask how you ask somone if he is feeling sick. Not necessarily nauseous just if he maybe has a temperature and feels ill. So maybe it is better to ask: Are you not feeling well?

I thank you for all your answers.


----------



## Guayete05

No, please, Rubella,

I'm sorry for having used so much Spanish in your thread. I'll try to express myself the best I can, as English is not my native language. 

The last thing I would have imagined is that you'd think that I meant that your question was a stupid one. Please, excuse me. The thing is that sometimes I don't even have things clear in my own language. What I wanted to say is that when I asked about my own language I didn't want people to think that I was asking a stupid question about it, being my mother tongue.

The point is that we speak differently and use different expressions in Spain and in Latin America and in Britain and the USA. That is what all the fuss was about.

So far, the most common translations would be:

Feel sick (American English): sentirse enfermo (both in Spain and in Latin America).
Feel sick (British English): sentir náuseas / tener ganas de vomitar (Sp. and LA)

And it seemed to me at first that in some parts of Latin-America people would use "sentirse enfermo" mainly for the second idea, but now I see I was wrong.

And your Spanish is rather good, as I can see. Go on with it!

Hope this clarifies things and helps you.

And have one thing in mind: your questions are never stupid. We are all learners. We never ever even get to know all the richness in our own languages. I still make a lot of mistakes in English and sometimes even in Spanish. And people like you deserve all our respect, as it must be very difficult to learn another language on your own making so much effort.

I see that you are new to the forum and all I have to say is that you are warmly welcome!


----------



## bondia

Rubella said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> As you can see in my native language I´m from Iceland and my English is not perfect.
> I just started to learn Spanish on my own at home so I don´t understand all your answers. I have been trying to translate some of them and pleace correct me if I´m wrong but I feel like Guayete05 thinks my question is stupid. If that is the case I´m sorry for that.
> I was just trying to ask how you ask somone if he is feeling sick. Not necessarily nauseous just if he maybe has a temperature and feels ill. So maybe it is better to ask: Are you not feeling well?
> 
> I thank you for all your answers.


 
I agree with Guayete05's answer to this post and also congratulate you on your efforts in Spanish. I, too, learned it without taking lessons, but it was much easier for me because I already lived in Spain.
¡Buena suerte!


----------



## Rubella

Hi Guayete05,

I am so glad that we cleared this out and it was a misunderstanding. 

Thank you for your help and how friendly you welcome me here.


----------

